# Door Jams



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

The door jams on my 68 are a mess. Mostly dry overspray and chipped paint. I presently have both doors off and am in process of sand blasting all the hinges. I also took all the hinges apart and installed new rods and bushes. I will carefully tape/mask out the leading and trailing jams and refinish them in Spies acrylic enamel with hardner after they are sanded and primed. My question is are the hinge bolts body color? [Please excuse my spelling]

Just realized I should have put this in the Restoration section. Sorry. I don't know how to move it.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes. Matt


----------

